# Hilfe Debian und Netzwerk



## mariob (13. Dezember 2003)

Hallo alle zusammen!

Also Debian 3.01 oder Knoppix 3.3 beide Male dassselbe Symptom. Die Datei  /etc/interfaces hat gültige Werte, Interface selbst (eth0) ist da, nach erfolgreicher Installation geht nach einem Reboot kein Netzwerk. In den gängigen Dokus steht etwas von den Scripten ifup/ifdown - gehören die über die Runlevel aufgerufen? Wie funktioniert weiter das Routing - es gibt keine route. conf? Auch eine URL möglichst in deutsch hilft. Danke im Voraus!

mariob


----------



## Arne Buchwald (13. Dezember 2003)

Hier auf den Debian Woody Systemen existiert nur eine interfaces-Datei, u. zw. in /etc/network


```
srv1:/etc/network# cat interfaces
# /etc/network/interfaces -- configuration file for ifup(8), ifdown(8)

# The loopback interface
auto lo
iface lo inet loopback

# The first network card - this entry was created during the Debian installation
# (network, broadcast and gateway are optional)
auto eth0
iface eth0 inet static
        address 10.0.0.9
        netmask 255.255.255.0
        network 10.0.0.0
        broadcast 10.0.0.255
        gateway 10.0.0.2
```


----------



## profy (19. Dezember 2003)

die entscheidene Zeile ist 
auto

alles was dahinter steht wird automatisch beim botten benutzt, alles andere nicht


----------

